# Tenting a chimney



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

We did the top portion of this chimney with thin stone to get the roofers in as soon as possible. This morning we gave it a scrubbing and took the top heights down.



















Couldnt tell, but the staging is tied into the house and roof in 3 places.

This week we will do the bottom, I think the lows are going to be 5 ish the next day or 2 :thumbup:


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Gotta appreciate a GC/builder that get's you in there before the roof is on.......:thumbsup:

Seems like I'm always fighting to get our chimneys before the roofer comes in, for some non-apparent reason. We get stuck using a lift or two, which is fine, but it's nice to be able to scab whatever you want to the roof framing.....


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

jomama said:


> but it's nice to be able to scab whatever you want to the roof framing.....


Scab away even with a new roof, just let them know there will be holes to fix. If they aint smart enough to do it right, then the price of education continues to rise.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*roofs*



jomama said:


> Gotta appreciate a GC/builder that get's you in there before the roof is on.......:thumbsup:
> 
> Seems like I'm always fighting to get our chimneys before the roofer comes in, for some non-apparent reason. We get stuck using a lift or two, which is fine, but it's nice to be able to scab whatever you want to the roof framing.....





You got that right,did six rebuilds this year. ALL OF THEM just after the new roof was installed. Go figure !


If the owner does not have common sense,you would atleast think the roofer would.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

fjn said:


> ALL OF THEM just after the new roof was installed. Go figure !
> 
> If the owner does not have common sense,you would atleast think the roofer would.


Yeah, I hate when that happens.

Although, I really don't think common sence comes into play.

On a new build, it's the GC who usually won't wait. He wants it weathered in for the other trades, to keep things moving along.

On repair work the HO is usually unaware of a problem until the roofer points it out, and all he wants to do is get the job done and get paid, he doesn't care about the extra work or clean up it causes you, but you could probably thank him for the work.

D.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Looks like a real picnic. 

Isnt it dark under that blue tent?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Not really too dark. Although at 4 or 4:15 we either need to pack it up or turn the lights on. 

The real problem is the grinder making dust on thin stone work.


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

> The real problem is the grinder making dust on thin stone work.


 You probably know this, but a shop vac will pull maybe 80 or 90% of the dust out of the air.

I've seen they actually have grinders with vacuum attachments now but when I have to cut indoors or anywhere dust is an issue I hold the vac hose with my foot or something or have my helper hold it.

Dave


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh sure, we use a shop vac. Its not perfect, but it gets most of it. 

I also have this, didnt like it much for the thin stone.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I've found that vapour barrier is a really good hoarding material. It allows a lot of sunlight in which reduces heating costs and it holds the heat better than most tarps do.

It would be a real b!tch to use for a chimney or any other vertical type job tho.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

What size does the roll of poly come in?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

generally I get the 10'x100' rolls. The first section of scaffolding uses the full 10' with lots of overlap at the top and bottom, then the roll covers 2 sections after that with another piece making the roof. It's not real economical unless you'll have the same setup for a week or longer. The VB can be reused maybe 6-10 times before it gets too ratty and cut up. It really holds the heat the best, I often have to open a few air holes.

I looked on-line and my local building supply also sells 16' x100 rolls. Haven't used it but that might make for a faster setup with less seams.


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

you can buy a reinforced poly that is clear. we use it. much better then feeling the blues all day. winter is dark enough with out working in a blue tent


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

2low4nh said:


> you can buy a reinforced poly that is clear. we use it. much better then feeling the blues all day. winter is dark enough with out working in a blue tent


Not to mention better color recognition when doing stonework, or anything for that matter.

D.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I always use the clear reinforced poly as well. Generally a 25x100 or 30x100 will last me a couple years. Just take care to set the tent up right so it doesnt flap around and get holes. The extra 20 minutes it takes is worth it.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

20x100 reinforced poly.

http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0200882


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Haven't used that stuff....I've always used the stuff from Max Katz......with the blue stripe! 

http://www.maxkatzbag.com/mkb/reinforced.html


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks really good, just can't help but wonder why the roof isn't zip as well..


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> 20x100 reinforced poly.
> 
> http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0200882


This is what I have always used too. A couple local building supply places ha it ( in CT)


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

FramingPro said:


> Looks really good, just can't help but wonder why the roof isn't zip as well..


Thought that as well.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Here it is all washed up


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

The owner is going to run a shake siding over the top of the stone, should look pretty nice.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

that's some pretty good looking lick'em if you ask me :thumbsup:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

looks good, nice tight work


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

It got pretty cold on the bottom part of this job. I think the colder it got the better the stones started to get


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

excellent quality J!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Mooman (Aug 6, 2012)

Real nice man. Love it.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Great looking work! :thumbsup:


----------

